# puppy bites too hard



## gazelle (Sep 29, 2008)

Bisou is 12 wks old and loves to play but my oh my .... he started to bite hard .. with all my other dogs I tought them to be gentle by just yelping a little when they started to get too agressif .. but this one will not stop ... I put him down or back in his crate but it worries me a little that he gets like this ...  
any suggestions?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

That is very normal. You need to give him consistent feedback. Yelping loudly will make most dogs stop. If he is "frenzied" and can't stop, calmly putting him up for 15-20 minutes is the best thing to do. Just like little kids, pups get overstimulated and just can't control themselves. The break time will let them calm down. It also provides feedback - biting = game ends. 

A note...when I put my dogs up, I happily give them their kennel up cue along with a treat at that age.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like JMM has given you some good advice :biggrin: Have you tried ignoring him when he starts getting too frenzied i.e. turning away and hiding your hands from him - Making loud squeaks was all we had to do with Luna but she didn't bite so much. 

Maybe stop playing when he starts getting over excited - i.e. before he gets in the frenzied state? 

Good luck :biggrin:


----------

